# Squirrel hunting in oakland county



## thunderdog512

Does anybody know of a place in oakland county (i live in novi if that helps) that i can hunt squirrels and other small game? thank for any help


----------



## PaleRider

Hey ThunderDog Welcome to MS

Was that squirrel hunting or hunting squirrels.


----------



## Zofchak

thunderdog512 said:


> Does anybody know of a place in oakland county (i live in novi if that helps) that i can hunt squirrels and other small game? thank for any help


 Proud Lake Recreation Area and Highland Recreation Area are both great for squirrel hunting. Lots of Oak ridges in both, and plenty of tree rats .


----------



## thunderdog512

Zofchak said:


> Proud Lake Recreation Area and Highland Recreation Area are both great for squirrel hunting. Lots of Oak ridges in both, and plenty of tree rats .


 Thanks! I'll have to go out there and look around. im excited


----------



## theredmission

island lake is only 5-10 miles from you...


----------



## thunderdog512

theredmission said:


> island lake is only 5-10 miles from you...


I didnt know you could hunt at island lake well thats good news i can go to the shooting range then go hunting  Can you give me an idea of where your allowed to hunt?


----------



## William H Bonney

thunderdog512 said:


> I didnt know you could hunt at island lake well thats good news i can go to the shooting range then go hunting  Can you give me an idea of where your allowed to hunt?


If you stop at the annex's of any of those places,, they should have some sort of map or brochure outlining where you can hunt.


----------



## motorcityhtps

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=462&type=SPRK

Go here and click on the "unit map" that is highlighted in blue. There is some good squirrel hunting to be had there.


----------



## michgundog

Try Holly Rec lots of oak trees.


----------



## dingo567

thunderdog512 said:


> Does anybody know of a place in oakland county (i live in novi if that helps) that i can hunt squirrels and other small game? thank for any help


Don't go to proud Lake rec area. I've been trying there for 3 years,pretty devoid of squirrels if you ask me.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

michgundog said:


> Try Holly Rec lots of oak trees.


I second that. I can't even drive down some of those roads without almost hitting squirrels.


----------



## notmuchtime

Original post is 6 years old guys. Lots can happen in 6 years. ; )


----------



## 144344

thunderdog512 said:


> I didnt know you could hunt at island lake well thats good news i can go to the shooting range then go hunting  Can you give me an idea of where your allowed to hunt?


I would get a map and also call headquarters to talk to a dnr conservation officer that works there to get best info possible


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Dblaim900 said:


> I would get a map and also call headquarters to talk to a dnr conservation officer that works there to get best info possible


He probably figured it out. He asked that question 12 years ago lol. Great time to go squirrel hunting though!


----------

